# Quality Reporting G Codes for an ASC



## delphinus777 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi ASC coders!
I have loaded the new ASC quality reporting G-codes for medicare. I entered the codes that my facility would use. 

G8907: [Patient documented *not *to have experienced any of the following events; a burn prior to discharge; a fall within the facility; wrong site/side/patient/procedure/implant event; or a hospital transfer or admission upon discharge from the facility]
G8914: [Patient documented to have experienced a hospital transfer or admission upon dishcarge from ASC]
G8915: [Patient documented *NOT*to have experenced a hospital transfer or admission upon discharge from the facility
I want to start testing these codes out and have a question. I am confused about the G8907 and the G8915. Do I use both codes or just one? It seems silly to have created the G8915 if the G8907 covers that data of reporting. 
 

Has anyone else starting to use these too? Any feed back is appreciated.
Thanks, Andrea


----------



## bdobyns (Apr 17, 2012)

We have not started working with these codes yet, but to my understanding if everything was a no then the G8907 would be reported.


----------



## dstruve (Apr 18, 2012)

You only need to use G8907. Also don't forget about G8916, G8917, G8918. I started using them on April 1st claims. Mostly we are using G8907 and G8916 at this point. I have not heard anything or gotten any responses on these claims yet, so waiting patiently.


----------



## delphinus777 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the input bdobyns & dstruve.  I only loaded the G codes that we would use, we do not use any prophylactic's here........but for arguments sake just say we did.....patient had no issues and was also given the IV antibiotic for SSI on time.....would you code both the G8907 & G8916 on the same claim? It just seems like a lot more code lines on a claim.  I sent a few out to Medicare and I'm waiting for the results. I just dont want to be *dinged* for not capturing ALL the quality codes required.


----------



## KDCOWGIRL (Apr 18, 2012)

I just heard about these codes. Where are they reported? On the same line as the procedure code or is there a special box for them? Also are they for all providers or just Medicare? Thanks for any help.


----------



## dstruve (Apr 19, 2012)

Use both the G8907 and G8916. It is a lot of lines but you have to report both.

They are listed on the the claim just like you would any procedure code. They are just for Medicare at this point.


----------



## nsteinhauser (Apr 19, 2012)

Is there a website where they are all listed?  Do you get the information from the pt's chart / EMR? 
Thank you in advance for information.


----------



## delphinus777 (Apr 20, 2012)

The site that has good info is the ASCA site......on the left side it even has a hyperlink to FAQs and a hyperlink further expanding all the G-codes. 
http://www.ascassociation.org/ASCA/FederalRegulations/Medicare/QualityReporting/


----------



## nsteinhauser (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## delphinus777 (May 2, 2012)

*Quality Reporting Manual*

https://higherlogicdownload.s3.amazonaws.com/ASCACONNECT/ASC_Quality_Measures_Specifications_Manual.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=1RMAN8YH8YCNBW6KAZG2&Expires=1335964743&Signature=DEwXMybdcBCziY4mJmXgIPTqi%2F0%3D


----------



## codedog (May 2, 2012)

I seen a letter while back stating start using these codes not till Oct 1, 2012, so when is the correct date to use ? Do we use these  codes  on the claim forms when we send  to Medicare?, what about other payors ?


----------



## delphinus777 (May 2, 2012)

QUOTE FROM ASCA;
ASCs will be required to include this list of G-Codes on Medicare claims with dates of service on or after October 1, 2012. ASCs that fail to include these codes will face reductions in their future Medicare reimbursements.

ASCs may begin using the codes on April 1, 2012, on a trial basis. 

Check out this site for more info: http://www.ascassociation.org/ASCA/FederalRegulations/Medicare/QualityReporting/QualityReportingFAQs/


----------



## KELLI (May 14, 2012)

does anyone know of any confrences coming up regarding this??


----------



## gsteeves (May 24, 2012)

*Diagnosis codes*

When you are reporting the G codes are you using a specific ICD-9 code or are you using the ICD-9 code for the surgical diagnois?

Thanks for your help!
Gail


----------



## delphinus777 (May 24, 2012)

I am using the diagnosis pointers for the surgical procedure.  So far my testing of these codes are good.  I figure if I get myself into the habit of using them now before the start date I won't having anything to worry about.


----------



## gsteeves (May 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for your response.  We are going to start testing soon and that was my only holdup!!

Thanks again,
Gail


----------



## delphinus777 (Jun 15, 2012)

_UPDATE 6-15-2012_______________________________________

Medicare Quality Reporting Alert: Change in G-code Reporting 
ASCA has learned from the Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS) that ASCs should not use the quality data G-codes on claims where Medicare is the secondary payer until January 1, 2013.  

Beginning October 1, 2012, ASCs must include these codes only on claims where Medicare is the primary payer. Effective January 1, 2013, the quality data G-codes should be placed on claims where Medicare is either the primary or secondary payer. 

Originally, CMS had indicated that the quality data G-codes should be included on all Medicare claims beginning October 1, 2012. This policy was revised when CMS discovered that the private insurers acting as the primary payers will not be capable of accepting the new quality data G-codes until January 1, 2013. CMS has indicated that it will soon be officially releasing information on this policy change.  

For more information, contact Jonathan Beal at jbeal@ascassociation.org.


----------



## paula f3 (Jun 18, 2012)

*registering for the reporting of quality G codes*

i code for an ASC and our office manager has made several attempts to get our facilty registered so that we may begin reporting but for some reason she is unable to get us registered. When going to the website there doesn't seem to be a dropdown to register, just gives us the general information.  Any suggestions?

Thank you
Paula


----------



## paula f3 (Jun 18, 2012)

*registering with QualityNet*

The website we are attempting to register our facility with is QualityNet. We are ready to begin reporting the G codes on our claims but we are unable to accomplish the registration.  Any input.

Thank you
Paula


----------



## delphinus777 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Quality Measure Reporting in 2012 (Webinar Recorded on 06/05/2012)*

You can not register for that website until January 2013. Then you can report between July 1 and August 15. 

This webinar was *very informative*!  They say for the coding aspect of the QR there is a minimum of 2 G codes and a maximum of 5. 

I found this on the ASCACONNECT.org

http://www.ascaconnect.org/CONNECT/Communities/Resources/ViewDocument/?DocumentKey=a4536a65-3293-4bec-9bfe-779bb99712be


----------

